# Plantage Google Earth



## Ratapoil (19 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous(tes) !
J'ai fait récemment l'acquisition d'un iPad Air 2 et j'ai un doute sur sa qualité : j'ai utilisé
Google Earth deux fois et les deux fois il a planté.
C'est "normal" (je veux dire, ça vous arrive aussi) ou mon iPad a un problème ?
Merci de votre aide


----------

